
Facebook is using your personal data, here’s why it’s fine - danielroseit
https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2018/10/06/facebook-is-using-your-personal-data-heres-why-its-fine/
======
basurihn
It is most certainly not fine.

Regardless of individual choices to share private data, the platform itself is
a large step in the direction of something horrible.

------
mockindignant
Says a guy whose job relies on this data. OK, digital marketer guy.

My counterpoint is that the majority of content out there does not deserve any
monetization, for example: the associated article.

